# Verbo Ver



## manudousde

Hola, soy manudousde, queria preguntar si la conjugación "vete" está correcta si se trata del verbo "ver". Por ejemplo: Vete al espejo, en vez de mirate.
O si solo está bien decir vete si se trata del verbo ir


----------



## mzg

Hola

"Verse" aplicado a un espejo no significa lo mismo que "mirarse".

"Se miró en el espejo implica" que se contempló. Lo hizo a propósito (to look) 

"Se vio en el espejo"  indica que pasó por delante y de repenté se dio cuenta de que su imagen estaba reflejada. (to see)

Por ello no suena bien decir la orden "vete en el espejo".AL haber intencionalidad debes usar "mírate"


No sé si lo ha aclarado
A ver que te parece.
Un saludo


----------



## belén

Hola
Bienvenido.

Yo creo que sí es correcto porque el imperativo del verbo ver es "ve" por lo tanto "vete" sería correcto, lo único es que creo que se debe decir "vete *en el* espejo" ya que "vete al espejo" sí que significa "camina hasta el espejo".

Saludos,

Belén


----------



## Ana Raquel

Nunca he oído "vete" sino "mírate". Nunca lo he usado tampoco.


----------



## mzg

Hola Belén

¿No crees que "vete en el espejo" suena rarísimo? No dirías ¿Mírate en el espejo? 
Me confundes un poco

Un saludo


----------



## Rayines

Yo también creo que suena raro, pero no imposible. Y acá lo encontré en la *RAE *referido a *ver *(con ejemplo y todo)*:*
"19. prnl. Representarse material o inmaterialmente la imagen o semejanza de algo. *Verse al espejo.*"

Y bueno....es así.


----------



## asm

Estoy de acuerdo con ambas observaciones. Quizas valga la pena preguntar: ?existen verbos que no tienen imperativo por estas razones? 

Entiendo que haya algunos verbos que no tienen sentido con algunas conjugaciones (como "yo lluevo"), podria decirse lo mismo con el imperativo de "ver"?




			
				belen said:
			
		

> Hola
> Bienvenido.
> 
> Yo creo que sí es correcto porque el imperativo del verbo ver es "ve" por lo tanto "vete" sería correcto, lo único es que creo que se debe decir "vete *en el* espejo" ya que "vete al espejo" sí que significa "camina hasta el espejo".
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Belén


----------



## Gise

hola, bueno concuerdo con los demás que es un término muy raro, pero no creo que sea incorrecto decir: "vete en el espejo" como "mirate en el espejo", y además me parece haberlo escuchado en alguna de esas novelas mejicanas o colombianas, estilo "bety la fea"...por eso a lo mejor no es tan raro en tu país.


----------



## belén

mzg said:
			
		

> Hola Belén
> 
> ¿No crees que "vete en el espejo" suena rarísimo? No dirías ¿Mírate en el espejo?
> Me confundes un poco
> 
> Un saludo




Como bien se ha dicho, en muchos países se usa el verbo "ver" como sinónimo del verbo "mirar"

No era mi intención confundirte, desde luego. Como tengo la suerte de estar constantemente expuesta al castellano de otros países, no me suena raro, como quizá te pueda sonar a ti en español de España.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## manudousde

Mi pregunta no iba enfocada a la frase "vete al espejo" o "vete en el espejo". 
Me refería a que si la conjugación vete del "verbo ver" existe o no. En cualquier contexto.


----------



## Alundra

No existe. Mira esto:

http://www.verbolog.com/0ver.htm

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.
Alundra.


----------



## ortiza

Alundra said:
			
		

> No existe. Mira esto:
> 
> http://www.verbolog.com/0ver.htm
> 
> Espero que te sirva de ayuda.
> Alundra.



Pero es posible que simplemente no pongan la forma reflexiva del verbo en esa tabla, no?

Esta muy bueno ese enlace


----------



## Alundra

A ver. Es que creo que aquí hay algo de confusión.

Una cosa es el verbo en Imperativo: *Ve (tú) *

Y otra la forma reflexiva: *Tú te ves.*

Si dices "Vete" (como para que alguien se vea en el espejo) se supone que estás ordenándole que se mire ó que se vea en el espejo. Para mí eso es Imperativo, con lo cual, "vete" no existe, sino "ve tú"

La forma utilizada en reflexivo sería Yo me veo, tu te ves, él se ve.....

Creo que es así, de todas formas, alguien más experto quizá lo explique mejor, y si no es así yo también aprenderé.

Alundra.


----------



## memucha

No, la palabra "vete" viene del verbo "ir". Si yo te digo "vete de aquí" quiero que te retires, "to go", "to leave"... es un imperativo pero no del verbo ver, sino del verbo ir... ahora si aparte está ligada al verbo "ver", nunca me enteré.
Saludos


----------



## asm

Perdon, pero yo digo que si existe.

De la misma forma que existen: velo, vela, veme, veles, velos, etc

El imperativo puede anadir los pronombres (de objeto directo e indirecto) para inicar el que o el quien.


Creo que si existe MIRATE, tambien existira vete, aunque concuerde con "ir", algo que no es extrano en nuestro querido idioma. Fuiste sufre del mismo mal, es para ir y para ser 





			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> No existe. Mira esto:
> 
> http://www.verbolog.com/0ver.htm
> 
> Espero que te sirva de ayuda.
> Alundra.


----------



## memucha

no, no, no... yo no afirme que no existe... yo dije que no lo conocía... aca en Bs. As. no usamos "vete" para decir "que te veas"... en canbio si usamos "mirate"
lo que si digo es que "vete" es más usado con el verbo "ir"


----------



## ortiza

Alundra said:
			
		

> A ver. Es que creo que aquí hay algo de confusión.
> 
> Una cosa es el verbo en Imperativo: *Ve (tú) *
> 
> Y otra la forma reflexiva: *Tú te ves.*
> 
> Si dices "Vete" (como para que alguien se vea en el espejo) se supone que estás ordenándole que se mire ó que se vea en el espejo. Para mí eso es Imperativo, con lo cual, "vete" no existe, sino "ve tú"
> 
> La forma utilizada en reflexivo sería Yo me veo, tu te ves, él se ve.....
> 
> Creo que es así, de todas formas, alguien más experto quizá lo explique mejor, y si no es así yo también aprenderé.
> 
> Alundra.



Entiendo lo que dices. Pero a lo que yo me referia es a la combinacion del imperativo y del reflexivo (esa que coincide con "vete" de irse). Entiendo que "ve tu" existe y que es el imperativo, lo que no comprendo es por que no se podria poner con el reflexivo (vete en el espejo), independientemente de cuan raro suene. Fui a la pagina de conjugaciones que amablemente nos das, y jugando ccon el verbo "ir" vi que no ponian la forma reflexiva en el imperativo (irse); acaso no podria suceder lo mismo con "ver", el hecho de que no lo conjuguen como un reflexivo e imperativo positivo a la vez (vete) no significa que no exista, no?


----------



## Alundra

asm said:
			
		

> Perdon, pero yo digo que si existe.
> 
> De la misma forma que existen: velo, vela, veme, veles, velos, etc
> 
> El imperativo puede anadir los pronombres (de objeto directo e indirecto) para inicar el que o el quien.
> 
> 
> Creo que si existe MIRATE, tambien existira vete, aunque concuerde con "ir", algo que no es extrano en nuestro querido idioma. Fuiste sufre del mismo mal, es para ir y para ser


 
Bueno asm, quizás me precipité al decir que no existen. Supongo que al ser pronombres enclíticos, se pueden añadir al verbo que quieras, y probablemente haya algún sitio en donde sea común su uso aunque para mi sea muy raro. 

Gracias.
Alundra.


----------



## Ana Raquel

manudousde said:
			
		

> Hola, soy manudousde, queria preguntar si la conjugación "vete" está correcta si se trata del verbo "ver". Por ejemplo: *Vete al espejo, en vez de mirate.*
> O si solo está bien decir vete si se trata del verbo ir


 
No, no es correcto.
Si a mí me dicen "vete al espejo" yo entendería que me están pidiendo que me acerque a un espejo que está por ahí cerca.


----------



## Marcus

me gustaría hacer un apunte... 
Cuando hablamos de _mírate_, en detracción a "_vete_", que no existe... Tenemos que darnos cuenta que no estamos hablando ni del verbo *mirar*, ni del verbo *ver*...Sinó a *Mirarse *y *Verse*, por lo tanto verbos reflexivos y por lo tanto aquí si no existe el imperativo "_vete_".
Si nos fijaramos en el verbo *ver*... veríamos que si tiene un imperativo... *"Vé" *este ejemplo tan claro!
Señores, estamos mezclando temas...


----------



## Rayines

> Tenemos que darnos cuenta que no estamos hablando ni del verbo *mirar*, ni del verbo *ver*...Sinó a *Mirarse *y *Verse*, por lo tanto verbos reflexivos y por lo tanto aquí si no existe el imperativo "_vete_".


Perdón, no me gusta meter basa donde hay tanta controversia: pero los verbos también se pueden conjugar en forma reflexiva. La Real Academia da como ejemplo "verse al espejo", pero si usamos "verse en el espejo" (para no confundirlo con "ir"), porqué no podríamos conjugar:
Yo me miro/veo en el espejo
Tú te........
Y así en todos los Modos y tiempos, hasta llegar al imperativo:
Mírate/vete  en el espejo ?


----------



## Marcus

Hola Inés, 

Estoy de acuerdo en que no se trata de 2 verbos distintos, sino una forma reflexiva del mismo, pero no podemos negar que ver y verse, mirar y mirarse, no tienen significados totalmente distintos...

No es lo mismo usar el imperativo, "Mírate en el espejo", a "Mira el espejo", también en imperativo.

Que pensais??


----------



## Rayines

Digo sólo una cosa más: pero si decís "mírate en el espejo", porqué no podés decir: "vete en el espejo"? Dos verbos distintos, mirar y ver,que pueden conjugarse en imperativo sin el pronombre reflexivo: "Mira el espejo", "Ve/vé el espejo." (aunque esta última no suene tan bien), y con el pronombre reflexivo: "Mírate en el espejo"; "Vete (o véte) en el espejo" (que tampoco suena tan bien).
Bueno, me retiro de este thread, chauchau......


----------



## Ana Raquel

Rayines said:
			
		

> pero si usamos "verse en el espejo" (para no confundirlo con "ir"), por qué no podríamos conjugar:
> Yo me miro/veo en el espejo
> Tú te........
> Y así en todos los Modos y tiempos, hasta llegar al imperativo:
> Mírate/vete  en el espejo ?


Por poder, puedes conjugarlo si quieres. Otra cosa es que te entiendan.


----------



## belén

A mi esto me recuerda al chiste ese de "¿Es correcto "aré lo que pude"?" (la gracia es decirlo en voz alta) la gente te dice "noooo, es "haré lo que pueda", y tú dices todo serio...disculpa pero "aré lo que pude" es totalmente correcto.

Pues si dices  "vete en el espejo", seguramente te dirán "nooo, vete AL espejo", cuando resulta que sí es correcto 

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## mzg

Hola CHicos

Yo insisto: ver y mirar *no* son sinónimos por eso no se dice "vete al espejo", no tiene sentido. Mirar indica "aplicar el sentido de la vista para ver algo" (maría moliner) y ver es "percibir". Por ello digo "ayer *vi* a tu madre en en mercado" y no "*miré *a tu madre". Mirar indica intención y ver NO

Es la misma diferencia entre oir (sin intención) y escuchar (con intención). Por eso a veces oigo a mis vecinos pero como su vida me importa un pepino no los escucho.

Si le ordeno a alquien que se mire en el espejo, *la intención es intrínsica al significado* que se quiere transmitir. Así se explica:

Pase por una tienda y *me vi* en el escaparate y al recordar llevaba mi vestido nuevo me paré a *mirarme*.



La lengua existe en su uso convencional. Realmente un nativo no le diría a nadie, vete al espejo como sinónimo de mírate. Es una frase sin coherencia aunque tenga cohesión. La coherencia y la cohesión son los dos elementos que hacen que un texto sea texto.

Veo que sobre el tema hay opiniones diversas. Personalmente aconsejaría a los estudiantes de español a usar: mirarse *al* espejo

Un saludo a todos


----------



## memucha

MZG coincido plenamente con tu opinión. Mirar y ver no es lo mismo... asi como tampoco escuchar y oír...
Bueno saludotes


----------



## ortiza

I think we all understand there is a difference between ver and mirar. We were just trying to figure out if it was grammatically posible to use "vete" (to go see yourself in the mirror), even though it is not something we normally say.

I am DONE with this discussion, lets agree to disagree!!!


----------



## asm

Ya no entiendo muchas cosas. Por un lado ver y mirar no son lo mismo, y en eso estamos de acuerdo. 
Sin embargo la pregunta original explora la posibilidad de que se pueda usar la expresion VETE, es decir, el verbo ver en su conjugacion imperativa, ve, mas el pronombre reflexivo de segunda persona singular. Yo no conozco todas las reglas que gobiernan estos arreglos gramaticales, pero no creo que haya algo que lo impida. 

Si no hubiese vete, creo, tampoco deberia de haber VEANSE, ni VEME, ni VEANME, ni VEANLO ni ninguna forma en la que el verbo y el pronombre se juntan. Incluso podriamos desechar la forma del imperativo toda junta.

Ademas de eso, pienso que a veces somos excesivos en el "significado" de las palabras. Una cosa es el significado de las cosas y otra el significante. ?Sera que *ver* significa lo mismo para un ciego, que para una persona con serias deficiencias en la vista, que para un ser humano normal pero que no habla espanol, que para un "forero", que para un hispanoparlante comun y corriente? todos esos significados los resumimos con el mismo significante "ver".
Y siguiendo con el tema, si nuestra querida definicion de mirar es "aplicar el sentido de la vista para *ver* algo" no esta juntando los conceptos de ver y mirar, que a mi me vengan a explicar, porque las dos unicas neuronas que me funcionan me exigen ver una relacion entre ambos verbos. 
Como mirar es usar los sentidos para ver algo, yo quiero que me expliquen dos cosas: 1) como puedo ver sin usar los sentidos, 2) como se resuelve el circulo vicioso de que mirar significa ver, pero ver no significa mirar???????? A mi juicio la definicion esta mal. 
Pero aun asi, pensando en la intencionalidad, si el significado del verbo esta amarrado a dicha intencionalidad (para mirar) o la simple percepcion fisiologica que realizamos por medio de los ojos (independiente de nuestros impulsos) para ver, entonces el uso de los verbos ha estado confundido no solo con el espejo sino con muchos otros temas. 
Si te pregunta tu esposa (bueno, la mia), has visto pornografia? yo le diria que eso es algo que yo no puedo controlar, no hay intencion de mi parte, que no me culpe ni me diga nada, YO NO PUEDO HACER NADA AL RESPECTO. Sin embargo si me pregunta ?has estado mirando pornografia? entonces si tendria que hablarle con la verdad y decirle, querida, mi intencionalidad ...

A mi juicio la intencionalidad no siempre es facil de diferenciar, yo no puedo llegar a mi casa y "ver" a mi familia "mirando" la tele para solo preguntar "?quien esta viendo y quien esta mirando la tv?", para que mi hijo diga: yo solo la estoy viendo, no tengo ninguna intencion de "mirarla", y para que mi hija diga, yo si la estoy mirando, estoy aplicando los sentidos de mi vista para ver la television".

Para terminar esta "bizarra" participacion, solo anado: si el mas real de la real academia espanola viene y me dice que la palabra "vete" no existe, yo solo le contestare "vete ...al espejo" 

Si por casualidad llegaste a leer hasta aqui vas a poder leer la accepcion numero *19 del diccionario de la real academia española para el verbo VER.* prnl. Representarse material o inmaterialmente la imagen o semejanza de algo. _Verse al espejo._








			
				mzg said:
			
		

> Hola CHicos
> 
> Yo insisto: ver y mirar *no* son sinónimos por eso no se dice "vete al espejo", no tiene sentido. Mirar indica "aplicar el sentido de la vista para ver algo" (maría moliner) y ver es "percibir". Por ello digo "ayer *vi* a tu madre en en mercado" y no "*miré *a tu madre". Mirar indica intención y ver NO
> 
> Es la misma diferencia entre oir (sin intención) y escuchar (con intención). Por eso a veces oigo a mis vecinos pero como su vida me importa un pepino no los escucho.
> 
> Si le ordeno a alquien que se mire en el espejo, *la intención es intrínsica al significado* que se quiere transmitir. Así se explica:
> 
> Pase por una tienda y *me vi* en el escaparate y al recordar llevaba mi vestido nuevo me paré a *mirarme*.
> 
> 
> 
> La lengua existe en su uso convencional. Realmente un nativo no le diría a nadie, vete al espejo como sinónimo de mírate. Es una frase sin coherencia aunque tenga cohesión. La coherencia y la cohesión son los dos elementos que hacen que un texto sea texto.
> 
> Veo que sobre el tema hay opiniones diversas. Personalmente aconsejaría a los estudiantes de español a usar: mirarse *al* espejo
> 
> Un saludo a todos


----------



## mzg

Bueno
En realidad esta discusión me parece un poco ñoña. Sólo he querido decir que el verbo VERSE en *imperativo* no tiene sentido, no se usaría y creo que en esto estamos casi todos de acuerdo.

A partir de ahí he intetado razonar los motivos. La lengua es uso y a partir de ahí intentamos razonar el uso. Estoy segura de que los motivos que he expuesto pueden ser no válidos o incompletos y creo que el objetivo del foro entre todos reflexionar sobre la lengua.


ASM, parece compatir parte de lo que digo:



> Si te pregunta tu esposa (bueno, la mia), has visto pornografia? yo le diria que eso es algo que yo no puedo controlar, no hay intencion de mi parte, que no me culpe ni me diga nada, YO NO PUEDO HACER NADA AL RESPECTO. Sin embargo si me pregunta ?has estado mirando pornografia? entonces si tendria que hablarle con la verdad y decirle, querida, mi intencionalidad


 ...

En cuanto al uso de verbo "ver" y "mirar" la tele, estoy de acuerdo contigo, ASM , en que en este contexto la diferencia entre ambos verbos se diluye. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la intencionalidad es subjetiva. 

Pero el tema es intentar pensar porque no se usa el verbo *verse* en *imperativo*. NO he dicho que verse no exista. A mí no se me ocurren circunstancias en que ese uso salga de manera natural y nadie ha puesto todavía un ejemplo que en mi opinión sea plausible. Posiblemente lo haya y a partir de ahí podamos pensar en porqué y en qué se diferencia del caso de la pregunta inicial (verse al espejo).

Sería fenomenal que a alguien se le ocurriera, yo particulamente voy a escuchar con atención lo que dice la gente, a ver a alguien le sale.  

Un saludo a todos


----------



## mzg

Hola de nuevo
Pue he hecho una comprobación. He puesto "vete en el espejo" en GOOGLE y resulta que sale un montón de veces. A mí, me imagino que como española, me suenan todas fatal  pero me da la sensación de muchas páginas son mexicanas. 

Los de Mexico, ¿qué opináis? ¿Y los demás también, claro?
Un saludo


----------



## asm

Creo que hay un problema de base. Yo entiendo que la pregunta original es sobre si existe la conjugacion VETE, y solo pone el ejemplo del espejo para dar un contexto, pero no creo que sea por la diferencia entre intencion/no intencion, que tanto nos ha desgastado. Si la pregunta hubiese ido por los significados creo que la hubiera escrito diferente.
En fin, en mi muy humilde opinion, la expresion si se usa en Mexico, tanto en VETE, como VETE al espejo.
Con respecto a lo que dices acerca de usar el imperativo en algo que es fisiologicamente imposible de controlar, ahi no discuto. Posiblemente tengas la razon  y nosotros usamos el verbo ver mas a la ligera. Si asi es, es tan absurdo como dar las siguientes ordenes: Respira (a una persona), Late (al corazon), o Transpira (a la piel).

Aun asi, con esa diferencia, en Mexico si usamos el verbo de forma imperativa: vete los pantalones! diria una mama enojada cuando el chicho los ha ensuciado, o ve como te quiero! diria otra mama en otras circunstancias. Acepto que ambos usos no concuerdan con el sentido original que le das  al verbo, pero por este lado del atlantico asi lo entendemos.

?Si con la biblia, que parece tan clara, cada quien la usa a su propia conveniencia, siendo palabra sagrada, que  podemos esperar de verbos mas mundanos como ver?

Gracias por la retroalimentacion, amiga mzg.

Mira todo lo que se puede hacer con estas palabras:

Verse = verbo reflexivo, pero tambien presente subjuntivo de versar (y tu eres mas versada que yo)
"Vete tu a saber" es una expresion muy usada, y "viendola" bien no esta relacionada ni a ver ni a ir.
La expresion vete ... es muy ruda en Mexico, dependiendo de los ... puede ser mas o menos, pero ruda, vaya que lo es.

Bueno, esta es mi participacion mexicana.




			
				mzg said:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo
> Pue he hecho una comprobación. He puesto "vete en el espejo" en GOOGLE y resulta que sale un montón de veces. A mí, me imagino que como española, me suenan todas fatal pero me da la sensación de muchas páginas son mexicanas.
> 
> Los de Mexico, ¿qué opináis? ¿Y los demás también, claro?
> Un saludo


----------



## mzg

Hola  de nuevo
Veo que eres Méxicano y ahora entiendo porqué te pareció terrible mi intervención 

En cuanto a la expresión ruda: vete ...  creo que es del verbo ir y en cuanto a *vete tu a saber* no tengo muy claro que se refiera a ver y no a ir.

Independientemente de esto , me parece que ese eso de VETE,  del verbo ver,   debe ser propio del español, por lo menos de Mexico y quizá del resto de Latinoamérica.

Independientemente de todo esto comprobamos una vez más en este foro que el uso del español en el mundo es muy variado. Así que los que aprendan español que actuen en consecuencia 

Cada día se aprende algo nuevo

Un saludo


----------



## marytexmex

Hi everybody.

Yo siempre he usado "Vete"como get out here!,es decir vete,marchate,pierdet
delante de mi vista,largate,ect.y "Ve" en mi opinion indica traslacion y pasar la vista a algo o a alguien.

Ejemp:....pero que bien se ve pepe despues de hacer ejercicios y dieta!.
,,,------oh! si!!, muchacha se ve saludable y atletico..

Aunque tambien he escuchado vete al espejo,vete a la esquina,vete a jugar,vete o ve ahora mismo a comprarme el pan.

Ejemp:ve o vete alli para que te conozcan o para que te vean,ve o vete a la cocina y traeme cafe,ve o vete a esa direccion.

Depende de lo que se este hablando.
Saludos.


----------

